
React is the new jQuery - tiago_simoes
https://medium.com/outsystems-engineering/react-is-the-new-jquery-64ae6d468358#.580du2i87
======
abalashov
Considering that the goal of comprehensive JS web frameworks like React and
Angular is precisely to move beyond naive--in the opinion of those frameworks,
anyway--manual DOM manipulation as a means of instrumenting UIs and into
higher-level MVC, this is a bewildering statement.

------
fractalf
Not correct, it will never be as big or good as jQuery.

------
combatentropy
It's on Medium, so it must be true.

Seriously, the article has almost no content.

------
andrewmcwatters
No, it really isn't.

------
draw_down
No, no.

